# Anyone live near a Swatch store…



## tall_tim

*Anyone live near a Swatch store…*


View Advert


My brother-in-law is after a Moonswatch and made a special trip to the Edinburgh shop last week but couldn't get the one he wanted.
Would anyone on here live near one of the shops (Edinburgh/Glasgow/London) and be willing to pick one up for him? He will pay up front obviously and cover any fees - parking/postage/coffee for your time!

Drop me a pm if you can help and I'll let you know which one he's after. 
TIA




*Advertiser*

tall_tim



*Date*

08/07/22



*Price or Trade Value*

210.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

